# apple pie and chicken fajita fatties plus lots of other stuff heavy with QVue



## mcmelik (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a small little gathering this weekend. I did an apple pie fatty and a chicken fajita fatty with the bacon weave. Plus 40 pounds of chicken wings. 25 pounds of ABT's.And some of the other guys brought about 45 ponds of babybacks. And another party goer did about 25 pounds of crawdads in a boil a little sweetcorn and I am not sure what all else was there.
First of is the apple pie fatty. I started of using egg roll wrappers and put down a little mix of cream cheese and mixed in some powdered sugar. Then I added some canned apple pie filling and wrapped them up and into the deep frier for a few minutes till they where golden brown


Then I used some Jimmy Dean Maple sausage and put a bit more of the cream cheese mixture and layed the 4 apple pies on top and rolled it all up


Next up is the chiken fajita Fatty. I started out with regular Jimmy Dean regular sausage. Some chicken breast grilled up on the gas grill and cut into pieces.

Then some sauted peppers and onions and threw the chicken in with fajita seasoning

Next up was a little more fajita seasoning and cheese on the sausage. And I added the flour taco shells.


Rolled him up and put the bacon weave on. Then in to the fridge over night.Put them on the smoker with some plum wood and one of many batches of ABT's 

About half way through the smoke.

And the end resluts



And a few pics of the ABT's we had some with ranch dressing,cocktail sauce and shrimp, powdered sugar and pineapple and oranges all mixed with the cream cheese.


All together I think we had around 650 ABT,s
And some of my wings. I soak them over night in soy sauce. And add a variety of spices depending on how spicy I want them to be. cajan black and maybe some white pepper garlic powder and a few others then stack them on the smoker 40 pounds in one load It just takes a little stirring them around to get the plum wood smoke on them all.


The first few off the smoker.
And a few random photos of all the grub and people enjoying




My son and youngest daughter


If I remember right everyone had a good time


----------



## smoke_it_up (Sep 6, 2009)

man those sure are some goodlooking fattys. yummy


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy cow man.  I'm moving into your neighborhood.  Great looking smoke.








for sure.

Did you about throw it all back up at the end of the game?  Jeebus, that was scary.  First game wake-up call?


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks awesome, did you get some party crashers from the neighborhood as I am sure the whole area smelled of goodness. Great job !


----------



## fire it up (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks like it was one awesome party.  Lots of good food, and I love the shot of all the smokers.
Now onto the food...it all looked great!  Great idea on the apple pie fattie, looked really interesting and both fatties look like they came out beautifully!
Great job on everything, glad you all had a great time.


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

Now THAT is an impressive amount of meat and jalapenos!!!  Wish I could have made it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats a block that partys together now. You had some reaalynice looking fatties and those abt's could you make anymore of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the super market definetly need to re-stock in produce please. then you throw in some wings to boot all in all a great day It looks like at Melrose place. Great job


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 6, 2009)

Now that looks like a great event.  Loved the fatties, massive quantities of ABTs, and man oh man, that was a chicken wing festival fit for a king.  Everything looked fantastic!  Points for an awesome smokefest and party.


----------



## scmelik (Sep 8, 2009)

it was a great time....at least I think it was, after the game was over and the food was gone I start to get alittle fuzzy about the details but damn was it a good time.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Lots of great looking food you have there, glad everyone had a good time...


----------



## jarhead1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

Food looks great! Makes me want to call off work tonite and fire up the grill LOL!


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 20, 2009)

damn,  not sure how I missed this thread the first time around.   Awesome looking spread of food there, looks like a hell of a party.  I particularly like the fatties, and your setup for the wings.


----------

